# Mods - Help !!! Site Error.



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

All of the banners in the top of the screen have 'Server error in '/' Application' or some message like that.

Thought I'd point it out.

Can we fix it to make it look sharp and sweet as a NuTT again!!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

last time this happened it was the ad server, i think jae is away at present

thanks for the heads up

Paul


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

No problem. Looks sorted now!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> last time this happened it was the ad server, i think jae is away at present
> 
> thanks for the heads up
> 
> Paul


away coding other forums :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah like the A1 Forum.

Must say... Looks the NuTTs!!

Maybe one day I'll stray there if I get an A1! :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The banner server sometimes errors the IIS process, but it should restart itself on a failure, so it happens, sometimes.

The A1 Forum is in its infancy, very much so, but work done on there will translate to the TTF too, as we're looking at different approaches to issues that occur on the TTF....

Cheers

Jae


----------

